# Runoff and wild game



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm looking to scout a few spots in advance of the grouse opener. One of the places I'm heading this weekend has a few abandoned mines with funny-looking streams flowing out. Various people say not to drink the water - even after filtering - since it's full of tailings and such. I'm inclined to believe them. 

Anyone who knows what they're talking about have a view on harvesting small animals, especially grouse, in a watershed that most likely carries some (old) industrial pollution? I'd rather not ingest arsenic, but, then again, it looks like a darn good spot. :?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you know what kind of rock it is. General region?


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

From what I've read, the area that I'd like to hunt is a jumble of different rock types especially lower down where it's glacial till. 

Surrounding peaks are quartzite though and the general region is central Wasatch. 

Not sure what they mined there or whether it matters.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Just me, but I would say you are good.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, you and the DWR too. 

Just talked to an officer who says they would've posted an advisory if it was dangerous to eat game from that drainage. 

Here's to being a guinea pig!


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd do it


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

They won't post a sign warning you until your pee is neon! 8)


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem. The mining discharge is likely AMD (Acid Mine Drainage) from coal mining (pretty common actually). Water (H2O) and Oxygen (O2) combined with Pyrite (FeS2, also known as Fool's Gold) creates Iron Oxide (Fe2O3 or rust) and sulfuric acid (H2SO4). It'll keep aquatic insects from living in it, but the acid levels are usually diluted enough to not affect humans (your stomach acid is stronger). If people could die or get sick from drinking it, half my family would be goners.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the into, Mtnbeer. Makes me feel better than the non-answer I got from the DWR!

Are you a fellow homebrewer?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

ted said:


> Are you a fellow homebrewer?


Not a beer homebrewer (too many hobbies as it is), but I do brew some potent hard cider.


----------

